
Show HN: Babylon VR – Create interactive VR experiences in less than 5 minutes - starwaver
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfPm9wgyym3Ef9wzV9afZlvGbQahTYAFV44Wa52-1EMrhd-Dw/viewform?usp=sf_link#responses
======
starwaver
In case anyone filled out the form and want to login again:

The login page is here:

[https://beta.babylonvr.ca](https://beta.babylonvr.ca)

And here's the resources for 360 photos:

[https://www.flickr.com/groups/equirectangular/](https://www.flickr.com/groups/equirectangular/)

------
amk_
Wow, cool, you could totally make a Myst-like adventure with this.

One nitpick - on a touchscreen drag actions move the screen the exact opposite
way that I'd expect (like "natural scroll" on a touchpad). The rotation
detection using is cool though.

~~~
starwaver
In regards, to Myst-like adventure....

A friend of mine made this:
[https://beta.babylonvr.ca/vr/784988](https://beta.babylonvr.ca/vr/784988)

